# Generators, whats important



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

This thread has got my interest, and I don't want to jack it, so move this if it's distracting to the OPs question/intent. I have a 5500 watt generator that I use to power my home in outages, nonstop for days at a time. It backfeeds the whole house via a subpanel I have in a shed, so we can go throughout the house using basically everything, just not all at the same time, and definitely not the 5 ton AC unit. I've never experienced any issues with TVs (LED, LCD, Plasma, Projection), computers, furnace with variable speed motor, nothing, except for lighting dimmers. We have several refrigerators/freezers and usually don't have to unplug any of them (I think they just happen to all cycle differently). I can obviously tell when it's under a heavy load, and sometimes need to see what we need to shed, but it rarely trips the breaker on the unit. I'm an electrician and obviously understand the issue of too much load tripping the breaker, like trying to use the AC unit in the camper and another heavy load at the same time. I understand how undervoltage can harm motors and surges can harm equipment. I also see, firsthand, how much money firms spend on clean, dependable power, but I'm just curious as to how many people experience problems trying to run TVs, laptops, etc. As you can see in my sig, I do have a surge protector, but I haven't tried it with generator power.

Are people spending the big $$$ for quietness or clean power? I'm totally new to camping, so not really sure on etiquette as far as the use of generators. Obviously not in a campground with hookups, but do some people camp/layover (w/ generators) at truck stops/rest stops/Walmart lots? Is it that there are camp grounds and state parks (true nature lover type places) that allow them, but not at night (or only for certain lengths of time), and in these areas, you just basically use them to charge your batteries, not for AC and technology? Are there campgrounds were people don't mind them at all (good camping spots that just don't have electric)? I'm looking at the 3500/4000 watt Champion generator (not the inverter), for tailgating/race track/not exactly camping types of situations, and maybe the occaisional stay at a friends private property, so I don't think it has to be ultra quiet, but I might run it late or all night. I would want it for the AC and technology as well, but I don't think I need to haul around the bigger one that I have at home. I've looked at a few reviews, and will look at more, but since so much of this thread got focused on the $300 unit, I was just curious as to how many people are using it or something similar with good results. I like the fact that it has the 30A TT receptacle on it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This post was split to its own topic.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Enough Power to run My AC and Cost. I have a champion 3500/4000 for $299 Ill probably never use it at a campground but most quiet times are from around 10pm to 6am i think. It has already got to hot here in Ar to go camping anyway. 98 right not with a heat index of 106.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I made sure our portable gen set (*Kipor 3000ti* Sine wave type good for on-board electronics dba: Kipor 2600 now) was powerful enough to run our TT A/C or microwave (individually) AND quiet enough to respect the serenity of nature that other campers are out and about trying to acquire (just as we are).

IMO, both go hand and hand. The quiet gen set is of utmost importance to me. If you have ever had a rude camping neighbor running a contractor type gen set near you, you will quickly understand why "respecting your neighbors peace and quiet" is so important.

It doesn't hurt that my gen set can recharge the batteries when dry camping and run some electronics at home during blackouts/brownouts.

EDIT IN:

As for the invertor/gen issue, I don't have any personal experience with that kind of set-up.

We use a portable *Xantrex* (400w) invertor to run 15" TV/DVD combo and to give misc. phones/toys a recharge once in a while dry camping.

http://www.xantrex.com/power-products/power-inverters/xpower-inverters-digital.aspx

Best of luck in your decision.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I have the Yamaha 2400 inverter gen. It has a 12VDC output...supposedly to charge batteries. However, I cannot help being concerned that unless there is a circuitry in between this 12VDC output and the battery to monitor and regulate current, battery will end up being overcharged and damaged.

So, I end up having to use its 120 VAC output and a standard battery charger...


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a Kipor KGE3500ti. It is a 3000 watt Inverter generator and I believe it is rated at 68 decibels. I Also have a Briggs and Stratton 4500 watt commercial generator, I have no clue what the decibel rating is, but I know it is loud. I used the commercial generator my first season camping, and I hated running it as it was annoying to me and I hated disturbing people nearby. Both are capable of running the a/c, but the commercial generator was able to handle the a/c and microwave. I also ran tv's computers and a stereo off of it as well, there were no ill effects either.

I now use only the Kipor and have can even run it overnight without any complaints from people nearby. Now my local campgrounds are starting to completely ban commercial generators all together. They have set generator hours, but they still get complaints about commercial generators being run during "generator hours" I have been one of the ones that complain as it really is annoying.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

What was important to me was QUIET ! I have a Honda 3,000 inverter and a Honda 2,000I . I carry the 2,000 in cooler months and the 3,000 in summer .
We dry camp at least 100 nites a year at craft shows and festivals . The management will always have a place for the vendors to park but very seldom will they have electric . On the road we stay at Wal- Marts , rest areas , in back of cemeteries. At the shows many times we will be in church parking lots or city hall parking lots and you have to be quiet !


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

My two cents.... I am not an electrician, engineer, and have not stayed at a Holiday Inn Express. But, I have camped all over during the past 6 years of being on the road.


> Are people spending the big $$$ for quietness or clean power?


Both in many instances. Quiet is always nice, both for you and your neighbors. Some neighbors won't complain, but many will (I would). Most campgrounds that don't have electricity will have quiet hours. You will most likely get away with a loud gen at a truck stop, but probably not at a Wal-Mart (all depends). Personally, I don't even like the sound of my quiet Honda 2000.

Clean power (sine wave or modified sine wave) is required for many electronics because the timing in the appliance (microwave or lcd tv) or computer, because it is dependent on the frequency provided by the sine wave to provide circuitry timing. A laptop does not require clean power because it is always running off the battery and the "brick" is only there to provide raw power to the recharge the battery. But a desktop will likely need good clean sine wave power even though the 12v is being run through a switching power supply and converted to various voltages. It will vary from device-to-device, so to be certain of not damaging something in the circuitry, you would probably want to use a good quality inverted gen.



> Is it that there are camp grounds and state parks (true nature lover type places) that allow them, but not at night (or only for certain lengths of time), and in these areas, you just basically use them to charge your batteries, not for AC and technology?


Yes, particularly in the case of gov't parks (fed/state/county/city). If they don't have "shore power", then they will most likely have certain hours to run your gen. The gen-time is not specifically designed to to recharge your bats, but that is going to happen by default as you use the electricity for other things such as watching tv or making coffee.



> Are there campgrounds were people don't mind them at all (good camping spots that just don't have electric)?


You mean a loud gen? I seriously doubt it. Maybe Slab City on the Salton Sea, since it seems totally unregulated. But I think even the BLM lands like Quartzsite will have some sort of quiet hours. There are always exceptions however, but I believe they will be far and few between. People simply don't camp to enjoy their neighbor's gen.



> I'm looking at the 3500/4000 watt Champion generator (not the inverter), for tailgating/race track &#8230; but I might run it late or all night


I don't think you will be welcomed with open arms even in those situations, but I can't say for sure because I haven't ever been to either type of event. Maybe someone else could way in.



> So, I end up having to use its 120 VAC output and a standard battery charger...


This from Tangooutback&#8230;. I don't understand. Why not just plug your generator into your normal camper input power and let the camper converter charge your bat? There's no need for a separate battery charger at all. And while the bats are charging, you can use whatever excess 120v power from the gen to watch reruns of "I Love Lucy" or something. There's no need for a separate charger unless I don't understand the comment. (entirely possible)

Soooo, as to sound&#8230;.. Keep it as quiet as possible. If you want quiet and inexpensive, then try one of the Chinese brands (Champion/Kipor). Believe C Andy has a Kipor and has had good results.

I have a Honda 2000, but it will be for sale as soon as Efoy hits the US market with their fuel cells, which make no sound what-so-ever. Yes, I am old and crotchety.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I will be in the market for one probably next year. I have used a commercial one a few times but didnt like the noise. I like the quiet ones but the cost has been prohibitive for me for the number of times a year we dry camp (rarely). I would probably do more with a genny but need to save up. I would love a Honda or Yamaha but will probably go with the inverter Champion brand as they are 1/2 the price and just as quiet


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks to all for your input. I went to Cabelas today and they have both of the Champions as well as Yamaha, and Generac. I personally don't see us doing lots of dry camping in campgrounds, we're more of the full hookup, city kid type, thus my query. I would however like to have something for instances where we may not necessarily be at a campground. I think in most situations that I'd be in, there'd be other noise as well, to help mask mine. I've been in and slept in Class C campers where the generators have run all night, and the noise didn't bother me, not that I speak for anyone else. I guess I'm just not seeing where the inverter part of these generators is being used. As someone stated above, if you're running the generator, why not just plug the TT cord in and let the onboard inverter do it's thing? That's where I'm wondering if all the $$ is just for the quietness and people aren't really using them for 12 VDC. I understand the concerns about clean power, but like someone else stated above and like many of us who use generators for power outages have seen, they pretty much run the regular household items fine, which is pretty much what we are trying to do in the TT . I mean, if you go to the electronics store to buy home theatre equipment, they will try to sell you a power conditioner. How many people really buy them? If you are on your own generator, how much fluctuation do you expect, compared to what the utiilty grid does when it sees peaks? I'm not just trying to be argumentative, and I know to each his own, I just want to know, aside from the quiet and size/weight factors, why are people choosing the inverter generators or if anyone has experienced problems on a consistent enough basis using regular generators. For me, this would be more of an extra than a necessity, and at the point I'm getting a new toy, I just want to not slight myself, but at the same time, I don't want to do overkill. Again, thanks to all of you.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

PRice and power enough to run my a/c was the big thing. When I use my genny I am normally at a truck stop where idling trucks are louder then my genny.

I loved the price and size of the Champion 3500/4000. Its not that loud and I don't goto campgrounds where I would need to use it so I don't really affect other campers. Generally if I am paying for a campground I want it to have at least water and electric. Now if I was parking for free I guess that would be different.

As for the inverter stuff. I don't know enough about them, but coming from a farm with power issues, never had a problem running stuff on regular generator. We had a back feed system that came on when the power failed and we would run everything just the same as always. Never had an issue.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

vdub said:


> > So, I end up having to use its 120 VAC output and a standard battery charger...
> 
> 
> This from Tangooutback&#8230;. I don't understand. Why not just plug your generator into your normal camper input power and let the camper converter charge your bat? There's no need for a separate battery charger at all. And while the bats are charging, you can use whatever excess 120v power from the gen to watch reruns of "I Love Lucy" or something. There's no need for a separate charger unless I don't understand the comment. (entirely possible)


I do use the Yammie and the TT converter to charge battery as you said. That is for the TT battery. I also have two other batteries to run trolling motor on my canoe and need to do quick charge during lunch break in order to get back in water to fish after lunch. Sorry, I did not state it clearly.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

outback loft said:


> Now my local campgrounds are starting to completely ban commercial generators all together. They have set generator hours, but they still get complaints about *commercial generators being run* during "generator hours" I have been one of the ones that complain as it really *is annoying*.


Yes they are annoying as all get out. Because of their use, everyone else turns up any volume (including campsite discussions) they have going to compensate for the extra noise and then in no time, its one big crescendo of noise in the campground.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> one big crescendo of noise in the campground


We normally are out on the road in the RV beginning just after Labor day, then through the winter to Memorial day. We do it that way for one specific reason -- kids and noise. Particularly, the undisciplined 12 to 16 year olds (or there abouts). Generators just add more noise to the mix.

You can't possibly imagine the peace and quiet that we get to experience in the Nat'l Parks, Monuments, museums, etc when the kids are in school and not in the campgrounds. That's not meant to offend anyone -- I raised a family too, but, it is really pleasant to not have those distractions. And, don't even get me started on barking dogs.....

And all of this has only been reinforced this year because we are still out on the road due to obligations in the mid-west (I actually think of it as the mid-east). Otherwise, we would be home. The camp ground we are at now was a zoo of noise on Memorial day weekend -- kids, dogs, loud music of the best kind (rap), motorcycles, little electric skateboards (actually looked like fun), and other things that are terribly annoying. Yeah, I'm old....


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

You preacher

Me choir (and I'm what they call the new 30, ok, ok, 33 year old)

The other curmudgeony type thing I miss while in a loud/crowded campground is my ability to yell, "GET OFF MY LAWN!"










p.s.

We camp with our 7 y.o. most of the time but she is a veteran camper and knows that hushed tones are usually the norm while in a campground. She is very good at doing her part to maintain peace.

We also camp quite a bit within our private Thousand Trail preserves, so rowdy noise is rarely an issue that one quick personal request to resolve isn't enough. And I have to assume that if that wasn't enough, one quick note passed to the ranger/security is all it takes.

Unfortunately, the State Park crowds seem to be getting more and more obnoxious in our area. The masses simply do not respect authority, much less a fellow camper asking for some basic decency and respect from them.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> "GET OFF MY LAWN!"


Yeap! <snicker>


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

The difference between and inverter generator and a standard generator is that an inverter generator provides 120vac even at a low idle, but it only provides a low wattage. A standard generator has to be up to speed to produce 120vac. If you put a voltmeter on a standard generator at idle, it will only be providing about 65vac. If you were to do the same to and inverter generator it produces 120vac at idle as well as high speed.

The inverter generator has a small motor that is producing a constant voltage (12vdc) which is powering the inverter which in turn is giving you 120vac. 
It is the same concept as plugging an inverter into your cigarette lighter, just think of the motor in the generator as your battery.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

outback loft said:


> The difference between and inverter generator and a standard generator is that an inverter generator provides 120vac even at a low idle, but it only provides a low wattage. A standard generator has to be up to speed to produce 120vac. If you put a voltmeter on a standard generator at idle, it will only be providing about 65vac. If you were to do the same to and inverter generator it produces 120vac at idle as well as high speed.
> 
> The inverter generator has a small motor that is producing a constant voltage (12vdc) which is powering the inverter which in turn is giving you 120vac.
> It is the same concept as plugging an inverter into your cigarette lighter, just think of the motor in the generator as your battery.


First time this has ever made sense to me. Thanks.

On the note of campgrounds.... Where are these magical fun lands that have no hookups that people camp at? Are you all staying in state parks and such? We tend only stay places that have elec and water. We can do without sewer and just dump on our way out, but I haven't been to one yet (and it probably cause I look for full hookups) that a genny would even be needed.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

outback loft said:


> The difference between and inverter generator and a standard generator is that an inverter generator provides 120vac even at a low idle, but it only provides a low wattage. A standard generator has to be up to speed to produce 120vac. If you put a voltmeter on a standard generator at idle, it will only be providing about 65vac. If you were to do the same to and inverter generator it produces 120vac at idle as well as high speed.
> 
> The inverter generator has a small motor that is producing a constant voltage (12vdc) which is powering the inverter which in turn is giving you 120vac.
> It is the same concept as plugging an inverter into your cigarette lighter, just think of the motor in the generator as your battery.


Some confusing information here.

The Inverter type generator takes a high frequency AC signal (it is almost a DC signal) and inverts it to a stable AC signal at 60 hz. The input hz of the generator is variable with load and speed but the output is stable at 60 hz. The wattage or more correctly the amperage from the generator is dependant on the load. An inverter generator typically has a rotor with 16 to 32 poles. This type of generator can run from 1000 to 4000 rpm and still put out a stable Hz.

A traditional generator has 2 poles and must run at 3600 rpm to maintain the hz. so even when unloaded they run much louder and faster then an inverter generator.

The 62.5 vac that you see is due to the type of sine wave they produce. It is 120 vac peak to peak, line to neutral and has a floating neutral (non bonded ground). Where a typical generator runs 120 vac line to neutral or ground as they are tied together (bonded).


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Where are these magical fun lands that have no hookups that people camp at?


Mostly out west all over the place. BLM land in the southwest and Forest Service lands in the northwest. Lots and lots of very nice flat developed camp sites for sometimes 10 or 20 RV. Most of the time each site has a fire ring and picnic table. All they are lacking is W/E/S/D because they can be as far as 50 or even 100 miles from what we would think of a civilization. It is all dry camping....


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Check out www.recreation.gov for many primative and semi-primative campsites.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

dirtengineer said:


> Check out www.recreation.gov for many primative and semi-primative campsites.


Note: Many of these are seasonal, due to cold climates. Fantastic news? You can get a discount card, if you're disabled, or retirement age!! Plus, they're usually SPOTLESS campgrounds!!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

On quietening generators? 
Way back then, we dry-camped alot, and to rebuild the batteries, grandpa had to use a generator. He built a wooden "top" for it, with only an area for the exhaust, out of HEAVY (probably 1" thick") boards. The gated community I live in, has one to operate the gates, during power failures, and they have utilized the same practice.
It really helps damper the noise.
Darlene


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Traveling Tek said:


> The difference between and inverter generator and a standard generator is that an inverter generator provides 120vac even at a low idle, but it only provides a low wattage. A standard generator has to be up to speed to produce 120vac. If you put a voltmeter on a standard generator at idle, it will only be providing about 65vac. If you were to do the same to and inverter generator it produces 120vac at idle as well as high speed.
> 
> The inverter generator has a small motor that is producing a constant voltage (12vdc) which is powering the inverter which in turn is giving you 120vac.
> It is the same concept as plugging an inverter into your cigarette lighter, just think of the motor in the generator as your battery.


First time this has ever made sense to me. Thanks.

On the note of campgrounds.... Where are these magical fun lands that have no hookups that people camp at? Are you all staying in state parks and such? We tend only stay places that have elec and water. We can do without sewer and just dump on our way out, but I haven't been to one yet (and it probably cause I look for full hookups) that a genny would even be needed.
[/quote]

Well most of my local campgrounds are county parks, and they have about half electric/water sites, and the rest are water only. One of the parks does have sewer hookup as well, but I stay away from that park like the plague, it gets mobbed by a "different" crowd of people.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> The difference between and inverter generator and a standard generator is that an inverter generator provides 120vac even at a low idle, but it only provides a low wattage. A standard generator has to be up to speed to produce 120vac. If you put a voltmeter on a standard generator at idle, it will only be providing about 65vac. If you were to do the same to and inverter generator it produces 120vac at idle as well as high speed.
> 
> The inverter generator has a small motor that is producing a constant voltage (12vdc) which is powering the inverter which in turn is giving you 120vac.
> It is the same concept as plugging an inverter into your cigarette lighter, just think of the motor in the generator as your battery.


Some confusing information here.

The Inverter type generator takes a high frequency AC signal (it is almost a DC signal) and inverts it to a stable AC signal at 60 hz. The input hz of the generator is variable with load and speed but the output is stable at 60 hz. The wattage or more correctly the amperage from the generator is dependant on the load. An inverter generator typically has a rotor with 16 to 32 poles. This type of generator can run from 1000 to 4000 rpm and still put out a stable Hz.

A traditional generator has 2 poles and must run at 3600 rpm to maintain the hz. so even when unloaded they run much louder and faster then an inverter generator.

The 62.5 vac that you see is due to the type of sine wave they produce. It is 120 vac peak to peak, line to neutral and has a floating neutral (non bonded ground). Where a typical generator runs 120 vac line to neutral or ground as they are tied together (bonded).
[/quote]

And that would be the technical way of describing it for sure. I wasn't going to get that technical as I am typing on a phone while I am offshore on a boat right now. I do however fully support the decision by my local parks of banning the commercial type generators as they really are quite disturbing to the peace.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

mountainlady56 said:


> Check out www.recreation.gov for many primative and semi-primative campsites.


Note: Many of these are seasonal, due to cold climates. Fantastic news? You can get a discount card, if you're disabled, or retirement age!! Plus, they're usually SPOTLESS campgrounds!!
Darlene








[/quote]

So what's the average cost of these places? I am used to paying about $30-$40 a night for a full hookup site, with access to wifi and cable tv. Sometimes they are more, and sometimes we use our Passport America club and get them half price. We are almost always near some sort of civilization because of my work.

Can't really see me ever being too far from internet and cell phone service.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Most in Alaska seem to be between 14 and 18 for a site with no utilities.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

dirtengineer said:


> Most in Alaska seem to be between 14 and 18 for a site with no utilities.


Most of the west it is the same price.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Traveling Tek said:


> Check out www.recreation.gov for many primative and semi-primative campsites.


Note: Many of these are seasonal, due to cold climates. Fantastic news? You can get a discount card, if you're disabled, or retirement age!! Plus, they're usually SPOTLESS campgrounds!!
Darlene








[/quote]

So what's the average cost of these places? I am used to paying about $30-$40 a night for a full hookup site, with access to wifi and cable tv. Sometimes they are more, and sometimes we use our Passport America club and get them half price. We are almost always near some sort of civilization because of my work.

Can't really see me ever being too far from internet and cell phone service. 









[/quote]
They run about $20-22, with no sewer on most. Can get cell phone service at most, as well. With the discount, it's $10-$11/night. 
Darlene


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Traveling Tek said:


> Check out www.recreation.gov for many primative and semi-primative campsites.


Note: Many of these are seasonal, due to cold climates. Fantastic news? You can get a discount card, if you're disabled, or retirement age!! Plus, they're usually SPOTLESS campgrounds!!
Darlene








[/quote]

So what's the average cost of these places? I am used to paying about $30-$40 a night for a full hookup site, with access to wifi and cable tv. Sometimes they are more, and sometimes we use our Passport America club and get them half price. We are almost always near some sort of civilization because of my work.

Can't really see me ever being too far from internet and cell phone service. 








[/quote]

I have been camping at State parks and US Army Corp of Engineers with water/electricity/occasional sewer hook up for $15 - $20 a night. This is in Texas. Now and then some State parks provide wifi. I think it is not necessary for me. I go camping to get away from all of that anyway...









I've never camped at KOA or any private parks. Most of them pack like sardine can. They do offer stores, pools, game room and stuff...but it is too crowded, noisy and lack of space for explorations as State parks/Corps/National parks offer. I deem going camping is to be close to nature and to get away from all those "modern distractions". If my DW is a little more adventurous I definitely would prefer boondocking with 4WD vehicles over electric/water hookup campsites.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

srwsr said:


> Are there campgrounds were people don't mind them at all (good camping spots that just don't have electric)? I'm looking at the 3500/4000 watt Champion generator (not the inverter), for tailgating/race track/not exactly camping types of situations, and maybe the occaisional stay at a friends private property, so I don't think it has to be ultra quiet, but I might run it late or all night. I would want it for the AC and technology as well, but I don't think I need to haul around the bigger one that I have at home. I've looked at a few reviews, and will look at more, but since so much of this thread got focused on the $300 unit, I was just curious as to how many people are using it or something similar with good results. I like the fact that it has the 30A TT receptacle on it.


Well FWIW when we dry camp outside a NASCAR track we see everything in generators. Big, small, loud, quiet. Kind of luck of the draw who you end up next to. This last time at Bristol there was a very noisy one next to us. He would fire it up in the evening to run lights and charge the battery. Right when we were trying to enjoy our campfire. At a race I tolerate it cuz it is what it is and the track activity isnt exactly quiet LOL. But in a park I would have been pissed.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> He would fire it up in the evening to run lights and charge the battery. Right when we were trying to enjoy our campfire.


You must be young. When you hit my age you'd be putting bullets in the gen....


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

vdub said:


> > He would fire it up in the evening to run lights and charge the battery. Right when we were trying to enjoy our campfire.
> 
> 
> You must be young. When you hit my age you'd be putting bullets in the gen....


Well if 50 is the new 30 then at 48 I guess I am young haha! I didnt like it but the fact is if the cars were practicing on the track it would be even louder. Peace and quiet aint exactly part of race weekend!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I full time with 4 kids. So I like the modern conveniences. But I see your point on the noise. I will remember that if I ever end up at one.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

outback loft said:


> The difference between and inverter generator and a standard generator is that an inverter generator provides 120vac even at a low idle, but it only provides a low wattage. A standard generator has to be up to speed to produce 120vac. If you put a voltmeter on a standard generator at idle, it will only be providing about 65vac. If you were to do the same to and inverter generator it produces 120vac at idle as well as high speed.
> 
> The inverter generator has a small motor that is producing a constant voltage (12vdc) which is powering the inverter which in turn is giving you 120vac.
> It is the same concept as plugging an inverter into your cigarette lighter, just think of the motor in the generator as your battery.


There is a separate DC winding on the generator with a full-wave bridge rectifier that leads directly out to the DC terminals. As far as Ive ever read all generators, inverter or not that offer a 12v source all have a seperate winding.

Carey


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm getting the impression that some people would be annoyed by whatever generator/inverter, no matter how quiet. I can see a campground having designated hours to run them, but what are the chances that whatever time you choose to use your generator within those hours, it's not going to annoy someone. I'm all for common courtesy and respecting others, but it could be just as bold for someone to ask you not to run your genset, as if what they are wanting/trying to do is more important than what you are doing. I realise that the camping experience is different for each individual/family, and some do it for the love of nature, some just to get away from home for a bit. Regardless, everyone has the right to do as they wish, within the campground's rules, and on their site. It could be just as annoying to have to see some grotesque guy/gal shirtless or in a 2-piece, strutting around like that's really what the neighbors want to see. While I won't rule out state/national parks and the likes, I don't think we'd be much for the camping without amenities. It seems that the decibel difference wouldn't be much of an issue in the situations I might be using a generator. All that being said, I have a Cabelas ad that has the Champion 3500/4000 "generator" with wheel kit and REMOTE START for $399. I'll have to check it out to see how that works, as far as choke and turning it off. I don't want to go for something that just sounds good and isn't functional. I'll also see if I can find somewhere to maybe be able to compare the running noise. Thanks all, I think there's lots of good points and input happening.

Edit:

Just checked, it's Champion model 46538, and it has an auto choke and you can start and stop it with the remote. http://www.cpeauto.com/46538.php


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I do a lot of camping at state parks in Massachusetts. $12 a night, plus reservation fee, but no hook ups. I find it very annoying when a loud generator is run at the site next to me. Really does reduce my pleasure. Last year, we bought a quiet generator and ran it to charge our batteries and to allow us to use the microwave while cooking. While in our own campsite, we couldn't hear the sound of our generator over the loud one that was running about 10 sites away. I was very happy not to be closer to that loud generator than I was.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Most of our camping is dry camping. We really don't use the generator to charge the batteries unless we are off for a week long trip, then we usually make a point to run 1-2 hours during the day. When I'm out and I hear one of the the Honda/Yamaha inverter generators running I really don't get annoyed at all, however if they are running them late into the night after quiet hours that's another story. However, I do get very annoyed when any of the non-inverter ones are running. There is a big difference between a humm and a bang-rattle-chug-chug. Over Memorial weekend one of the guys ran a louder one for 3 RVs, which meant it was running full throttle, but he ran it during the day and was polite enough to come over to us ask ask if it was bothering us. He was also polite since the generator was on his awning side of the RV not on the backside facing us. I've had one other "jerk" who ran his contractor grade generator on the backside of his RV, after about 4 hours we finally had enough and complained to the host, who did nothing and finally went to him and asked him to move it to his side of the RV. You know what, it ran for a couple of minutes then was silent - because he couldn't hear himself think either either. For those that think we're over reacting, know we were camping at an ATV park both times, we're use to noise. There is a limit for anything.

To me the key while being camping is being courteous.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

srwsr said:


> I'm getting the impression that some people would be annoyed by whatever generator/inverter, no matter how quiet. I can see a campground having designated hours to run them, but what are the chances that whatever time you choose to use your generator within those hours, it's not going to annoy someone. I'm all for common courtesy and respecting others, but it could be just as bold for someone to ask you not to run your genset, as if what they are wanting/trying to do is more important than what you are doing. I realise that the camping experience is different for each individual/family, and some do it for the love of nature, some just to get away from home for a bit. Regardless, everyone has the right to do as they wish, within the campground's rules, and on their site. ....


Yes this is where we are. Any generator I find to be incredibly annoying. However if I am in a campground with generator hours, I don't complain, just grumble beneath my breath.








We run silent because we camp to get out into nature. However we also realize that other people have different needs (be it generators, drinking/partying, music, etc). To support our needs, we avoid state parks (especially on holiday weekends) and instead go for National Parks or NFS campgrounds. Also if there is a generator free loop, we always head for it. I've got solar panels, 3 batts and led lighting. Next week we'll be going 6 days without power in Yellowstone and I'm looking forward to living off grid for that week.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I wonder if anyone ever run into a neighbor camper who runs a loud gen and when you ask him/her to turn it off you are given a middle finger?

Of all the years camping I have never come across any rude one. Campers seem to be a cut above the general population in the courtesy department.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tangooutback said:


> I wonder if anyone ever run into a neighbor camper who runs a loud gen and when you ask him/her to turn it off you are given a middle finger?


I wasn't given the middle finger, but I can tell you the neighbor we asked was not happy with us at all, argued with us over it until he finally agreed to move it. Kept saying he was using it during non-quiet hours and had the 'right' to run it, we kept saying he did have the 'right' however we're just asking him to move it to his side of the RV instead. If looks could kill our group would have been seriously wounded. Interestingly enough the next time I saw him he had a new quiet generator.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, I bought the Champion (non inverter). Not too terribly noisy for my taste, but that's my taste. My uncle had his class C over, with the onboard Onan. It sits right under their bed. I'd say outside the Champion is definitely louder, but inside, you can't escape the Onan under the bed. I believe that with some consideration, I should fare well. I won't say that it'll always be used for just charging the batteries, but I'll try to consider the state parks for times when the AC isn't needed. Rules are rules, and I think I can stay within.


----------

